# Recommendations for books on sushi?



## Von blewitt (Jun 12, 2014)

I'm looking to improve my knowledge of sushi, and was looking for recomendations for high quality books, which focus on advanced techniques and terminology. I know my way around fish pretty well, but I'd like to take my skills/knowledge to the next level. I'd even be interested in books written in Japanese if they have a decent amount of "how to pictures"

On a side note, does anyone know of any Instagram accounts of high end sushi chefs/ restaurants or prolific sushi eaters? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Nmko (Jun 12, 2014)

Edomae Sushi: Art, Tradition, Simplicity by Kikuo Shimizu is one i admire alot. I would have to dig out a few to get names as my memory is a tad faded... working with other sushi chefs is where the real knowledge is at imo


----------



## mhlee (Jun 12, 2014)

Mouritsen's book.


----------



## Von blewitt (Jun 12, 2014)

mhlee said:


> Mouritsen's book.



Is that Sushi food for the eye? I have seen a few positive reviews for that book, thanks I just placed an order, I also grabbed edomae thanks Nav


----------



## JBroida (Jun 12, 2014)

its this one...
http://www.amazon.com/dp/1441906177/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## JDA_NC (Jun 12, 2014)

I have no interaction with this fella but I reckon he eats better than 99.9% of us:

http://instagram.com/DrTomostyle#
https://twitter.com/DrTomostyle
http://tomostyle.wordpress.com/


----------



## JBroida (Jun 12, 2014)

that "fella" is a lady


----------



## schanop (Jun 12, 2014)

Kinokuniya in Sydney has a good selection of Japanese cookery books. Many have a lot of pictures. Give it a visit next time you are coming this way.

Here are some that I have at home:


----------



## JDA_NC (Jun 12, 2014)

JBroida said:


> that "fella" is a lady



:biggrin: See!!! I didn't lie.

- ahem - She has some of the best food porn on the net. I geek out over her pictures.


----------



## Von blewitt (Jun 12, 2014)

JDA_NC said:


> I have no interaction with this fella but I reckon he eats better than 99.9% of us:
> 
> http://instagram.com/DrTomostyle#
> https://twitter.com/DrTomostyle
> http://tomostyle.wordpress.com/



I'm already following her, i think it's Instagram that had reignited my interest in sushi, when I was in Sydney I would eat it at least twice per week, I always sit at the counter (usually by myself) and ended up having some great meals & conversations. For the last 3 years I've been in sushi exile, I'm a 6 hour drive from a half decent sushi place. Hence my desire to do more myself.

Thanks Jon, that's the one I ordered

I'll check that out next time I'm up Chanop


----------



## kielasaurus (Jun 22, 2014)

I'm not familiar with the other books that have been posted, but a friend bought the Shiro book when we ate there a little while back and I liked it quite a bit. Link: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0984457623/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## Korin_Mari (Jun 23, 2014)

Edomae Sushi is really great. I've read it a few times.


----------



## KitKat (Jul 2, 2014)

+1 Ole G. Mouritsen's book.


----------



## dafox (Sep 11, 2019)

JBroida said:


> its this one...
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/1441906177/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


A great book, the science and art of sushi. I really enjoyed it.


----------



## Michi (Sep 12, 2019)

I have a lot of sushi books. This one is really plain and simple, and pretty much the best one of the lot, IMO:

https://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/threads/homemade-sushi-possible.42406/#post-624770


----------



## dafox (Sep 12, 2019)

Michi said:


> I have a lot of sushi books. This one is really plain and simple, and pretty much the best one of the lot, IMO:
> 
> https://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/threads/homemade-sushi-possible.42406/#post-624770


Thank you


----------



## Noodle Soup (Sep 23, 2019)

My copy of "_Sushi, Food for the eye, body and Soul_" came today. Maybe not the best "how to book" but WOW it looks like a super history and why book on the subject. I think I'm going to really enjoy reading this one.


----------



## Chef Doom (Sep 24, 2019)

"Sushi For Dummies"

"Sushi For Beginners" by random Korean author

"Sushi Made Easy" by random white American author

"Everthing You Wish You Knew About Sushi" a blog by random anime loving fanboy with one too many sailor moon body pillows.


----------

